# Blackout Haunted House in NYC



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

There is no way i would go to this!!!
Has anyone ever been?

These are their rules:
_Rules
YOU MUST WALK THROUGH ALONE.
You must be over 18.
Stay on the marked path at all times.
You will be prompted to do certain actions. Please do exactly as you’re told. This is for your safety.
There is absolutely no speaking allowed inside. You can, however, scream as loud as you’d like.
Do not ever touch the actors.
Do not ever touch the walls.
You must wear a protective mask and carry a flashlight at all times. (We will provide both of these items for you. Please do not bring your own.)
If you have an emergency while walking through the house and need to be escorted out, please yell the word “SAFETY” as loud as you can. Stay where you are, remain calm, and someone will come to get you and bring you out. Once you call “SAFETY”, there are no refunds and there are no options but to leave.

Please be aware, you will encounter:

FOG – STROBE LIGHTS – COMPLETE DARKNESS 
CRAWLING – STAIRS – LOUD NOISES – WATER
PHYSICAL CONTACT – SEXUAL and VIOLENT SITUATIONS_

www.blackoutnyc.com

HELL NO!!!! LOL


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I got put off at go through alone XD
I wouldn't go in it D:


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd be sad I couldn't go through it with the hubby (he thinks it's funny that I laugh and giggle all the way through - and I'm always in the front!) but I'd do it.

I'll be the provided flashlights are the special ones they can cause to die out and leave you in the dark with a "broken" flashlight.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Rania said:


> There is absolutely no speaking allowed inside.


Good luck with them trying to enforce that one.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are my concerns:

1) YOU MUST WALK THROUGH ALONE.
2) You will be prompted to do certain actions. Please do exactly as you’re told. This is for your safety.
3) You will encounter PHYSICAL CONTACT 
4) You will encounter SEXUAL SITUATIONS

Sounds like a guy is asking you to pay to come into a dark maze so he can rape your daughter. WTF!?!?!?! It's **** like this that gives us haunters a bad name. Effed up. Great share though


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

To add on to my previous post - here's a review from their very own website: 

"Here’s the thing: you may think you have absolutely no taboos, but Blackout will find them. After being immersed in rules and regulations, and signing away your very life, you’ll be thrown, literally, into absolute darkness, at which point the terror begins. Sexual violation? Abuse? Torture? Nothing is off limits for the insane carnival of Blackout, the only haunted house we know of where the only way to make it through is to allow physical contact with the actors themselves. It vacillates between off-putting and terrifying… particularly when you have to stick things in your mouth… but we’ll stop with the spoilers there"


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

halloweenfan5 said:


> Here are my concerns:
> 
> 1) YOU MUST WALK THROUGH ALONE.
> 2) You will be prompted to do certain actions. Please do exactly as you’re told. This is for your safety.
> ...


numbers 3 and 4 are the deal breakers for me. accidental contact in my haunt does happen but intentional is strictly a no no, and sexual??? oh Hades no.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

halloweenfan5 said:


> To add on to my previous post - here's a review from their very own website:
> 
> "Here’s the thing: you may think you have absolutely no taboos, but Blackout will find them. After being immersed in rules and regulations, and signing away your very life, you’ll be thrown, literally, into absolute darkness, at which point the terror begins. Sexual violation? Abuse? Torture? Nothing is off limits for the insane carnival of Blackout, the only haunted house we know of where the only way to make it through is to allow physical contact with the actors themselves. It vacillates between off-putting and terrifying… particularly when you have to stick things in your mouth… but we’ll stop with the spoilers there"


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is insane!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I read reviews and youtube stuff about it. It's mostly yelling and screaming in your ears, while your are tied up and blinded. For me, that is not fun, it's called Friday night! (L).


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Just found out about this place, then looked at Yelp reviews.



> [I got a plastic bag over my head, wrists tied, was smelled by a nude woman, was 'waterboarded,' had to dig out a key from a toilet with vomit, suck on a bloody tampon, crawled around while being chased by someone in a tunnel, and rescued a tortured woman.


This place should not be defined as a Haunted House. This is a different spectacle entirely, and deserves a different title.
I imagine the 'no refunds' policy is so they won't go out of business when countless people don't make it through the first 'scene'.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

the dogman said:


> Just found out about this place, then looked at Yelp reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is absolutely a zero percent chance this is real.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

dane82 said:


> there is absolutely a zero percent chance this is real.


Its real...there are hundreds more reviews like it....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Plastic bag over my head? Waterboarded? Wrists tied? 
I smell a liability lawsuit waiting for some lucky person to win!! Who vants to be a millionaire?! 

As for me - I'll stick with the classics....Frankenstein -- Dracula -- Wolfman -- Creature - Jack-O"s. If there isn't a witch or a ghost in a haunt - it isn't a haunt imo. This one sounds like a dumb excuse to get all bloody and up in my face. It takes no creativity or forethought to go all psycho on your customers. Juzz sayin'.... BOO!*


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah...I dont think I will be going to this either. I dont like the idea of not having someone with you in something like this. I dont like the idea of the touching and plastic bag over my head either. 

I want to be scared not tortured.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Danielj2705 said:


> Its real...there are hundreds more reviews like it....


maybe it is, but (1) don't believe everything you read on the internet, and (2) if it IS real, these people will be sued for every penny they're worth and most likely in jail before the week is out.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

dane82 said:


> maybe it is, but (1) don't believe everything you read on the internet, and (2) if it IS real, these people will be sued for every penny they're worth and most likely in jail before the week is out.


You have to sign a waiver after being read the rules. You cannot enter without the waiver. No one under 18 is admitted.
People pay $50-60, then sign away their right to sue. You are told to shout 'safety' at any point you wish to leave. No refunds, not calming down and continuing, once you say safety, you're out.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

the dogman said:


> You have to sign a waiver after being read the rules. You cannot enter without the waiver. No one under 18 is admitted.
> People pay $50-60, then sign away their right to sue. You are told to shout 'safety' at any point you wish to leave. No refunds, not calming down and continuing, once you say safety, you're out.


the part that got me was "suck on a bloody tampon." some liability can't be contracted away, and i don't know of anywhere that would allow that. i'm not trying to be a jerk and i certainly don't mean to call you a liar, i've just heard of too many urban legend haunted houses to believe all of this without some fairly credible first-hand accounts.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

'Bloody' can mean anything. Odds are, these people aren't stupid enough to use real bodily fluids. Fake blood can be mixed up to look dead on for the real thing, and even cheap fake blood can be deemed real by someone disoriented enough.

They are simulating dangerous and vile situations and putting people though them to psychologically mess with them. The worst part IMO, is that there is no real forewarning of what will happen unless you read reviews or talk to people who just left the place. Many will simply hear that it's 'so scary you have be 18 and need to sign a waiver' and just jump in line. 

If they are stupid enough to put the health of patrons at risk by introducing real body fluids and other extreme hazards, then they will be shut down rather quickly. Someone will eventually come out sick or severely injured and the whole concept will cave in.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I just don't get the rule you must wear a safely mask.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree 100% I can hear them say please take off your shirt (which just had gasoline poured on it) Crazy Stuff.



halloweenfan5 said:


> Here are my concerns:
> 
> 1) YOU MUST WALK THROUGH ALONE.
> 2) You will be prompted to do certain actions. Please do exactly as you’re told. This is for your safety.
> ...


----------

